
Hacking Hacker News Headlines - pcr910303
https://metamarkets.com/2011/hacking-hacker-news-headlines/
======
throwGuardian
Another variable to consider: I don't be this for a fact, but I believe HN has
some sort of weighing parameter that might affect your submission: like if
your past submissions and comments are upvoted more than average, they might
fast track you into the top 90(??). Again, I don't know this for a fact, maybe
the mods can clarify

